# siemens LOGO! 12/24RC Analogeingang



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

Hallo @ all!

Ich habe volgendes Problem an meine LOGO habe ich ein analoges Eingangssignal. Das einmal mit 21,4V und 4,13mA im Normalzustand anliegt.
Sobald es geschalten wird liegen 24,7V und 4,73mA an. Da ich meines Wissens nicht mit der hohen Voltzahl in der LOGO arbeiten kann, habe ich mich dazu entschieden mit den mA zu arbeiten. 
Als erstes habe ich satt den Digitalen einen Analogen Eingang gewählt, diesen hab ich mit einem Analog Schwellenwertschalter gekoppelt und in ihm habe ich unter Sensor den wert auf 0...20mA gesetzt.
Den Messbereich auf 0 - 2000 (Versterkung 2), der schwellenwert wurde von mir auf 440 ein und 420 aus eingestellt.
In der Simulation funktioniert alles tadellos und auch das Messgerät was ich inzwischen an dem Eingang gelegt hab zeigt die geforderten Werte an dem Eingang der LOGO aber es tut sich in der online-Simulation nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

hi gast,
die onlinesimulation ist erst ab einer bestimmten logo möglich.ab welcher ist meines wissens in der hilfe beschrieben.kontrolliere das mal

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Ich arbeite mit der Version 4.0.51 die Online Simulation funktionierte bis jetzt einwandfrei. Nur zeigt sie mir jetzt an das an meinem eingang nichts anliegt weder Spannung noch Strom obwohl ich mit dem Messgerät direckt am eingang hänge und genau die Werte messe die ich im ersten Post geschrieben hab.

Ich bin am verzweifeln   das Projeckt is verdammt wichtig!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

also folgendes,
analog ist ja nur bei i7 und i8 möglich,
bei der verdrahtung ist darauf zu achten , das du gleiches bezugspotential hast , also die selbe masse muß vorhanden sein.
mfg


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Die gesammte Anlage hängt an der selben Masse.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Gut habe die Anlage zum laufen gebracht in dem ich aus meinem Analogen Signal ein digitales gemacht hab durch umbauen der Hardware.
Wenn aber jemanden einfällt worann es gelegen haben könnte das das mit dem analogen nicht geklappt hat bitte schreiben das würde ich immer noch gern wissen

mfg


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 April 2005)

Hallo,
meines Wissens sind die analogen Eingänge I7, I8 nur für 0-10V. Kann aber sein das ja was Neues auf dem Markt ist, 0-20ma können nur Externe analoge Eingänge. Warum bastelst Du Dir keinen Spannungsteiler????
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Du hast recht wie ich schon in meinem ersten Post geschrieben hab is die LOGO im analogen bereich nur mit 0..10V ansprechbar. Ein Spannungswandler wäre ne möglichkeit aber wieso sollte ich wenn man doch alles über den Strom regeln kann.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Sorry verschrieben natürlich Spannungsteiler statt Spannungswandler


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 April 2005)

Hallo,
ist bestimmt falsch angekommen: I7 und I8 können nur 0-10V verarbeiten, auch wenn bei der Software 0-20ma oder PT100 gewählt werden kann, dafür brauchst Du eine AM2, und da ist 28,8V auch die oberste Spitze, auch für Strommessung. Zum Verständniss: I7,I8 haben einen Innenwiderstand von 76K.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Ich glaube du hast wohl recht danke endlich hab ich die Antwort.

Danke @ dietmar und an alle anderen die geholfen haben. 

mfg


----------

